# 10.2' Avon rover 310 question



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just bought this boat and haven't found anything after my research about it. It has a fiberglass v hull and is rated for a 10hp. All I've got is a 25 evinrude 2 stroke that I plan on testing. Does anyone have any experience or advice on this?


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Took it out today for a test run in mobile bay. Damn thing is fast as hell. Planed off as soon as I throttled up. Hit full throttle for about half a second. Not even enough to hit top speed. GPS read 32mph. Gonna take it to the river next weekend to see what it'll do without fightin 1'ers

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------

